# Otto whining at an ice cream truck!



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

We just finished an obedience class at a local park and were on our way back to the car when Otto spotted an ice cream truck. Here's a video of him howling and whining at it. This is the first time I've ever heard these sounds come out of him. :crazy:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh that is too funny! What bizzare noises he makes!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I cry for ice cream, too!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

so did you buy him an ice cream?


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Too funny! :rofl:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Clearly the poor guy just wants a vanilla ice cream cone without any chocolate sprinkles!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And I read that Otto WINNING an ice cream truck. 

I think I should put my glasses on again. 

Nice vid, but my sound is off somehow.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think we all would like to do that when the ice cream truck is coming! Too funny! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG that is so cute. You did get him a ice cream didn't you? Specally since he's such a handsome man!


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha, I didnt get him an ice cream. He is on a strict diet. I think he's more fascinated with the loud music coming out of the truck than anything else.


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's the 2nd part of him howling. haha


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL! So cute! My Shya makes those kinds of noises too but not at the ice cream truck


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahahah what a funny guy!!! Phenix was by me side while watching this and he looked at the video wiht a huge interest. Maybe he understood what your dog wanted!!???


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, not trying to beat a dead horse but here is the final installment of Otto's vid. Tonight I played the video on my iphone to Otto and he went into a raging howling fest. Video Below :]


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is too cute!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL, soooooo funny :wild:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Get that boy an ice cream!!! He's trying to tell you something.  My dog gets a small bit (1/2 cup or so) of ice cream about once every two weeks... loves it!!


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Haaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha! How funny is that!! Seriously had me cracking up! Sounds and looks like a wolf!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did the ice cream truck have any music
or sound coming from it?

your dog might be reacting to the
sound coming from the truck or he
wants some ice cream.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

naaahhhh he totally wanted the ice cream! lol! Our local drive in ice cream restaurant has a special dog treat, boy the pups love goin there!!! That's super super cute though!!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Sounds and looks like a wolf!


That's what I was thinking, he's so darn cute, too!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

He got his ice cream, see?


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

So I watched this video at 6 am when my house was quiet and everyone still in bed. Everyone except Mgelika, my 6 1/2 month old cream/white. He heard Otto and jumped up, raced across the room, nudged the monitor with his nose and plopped down on his butt. With ears raised, he cocked his head to the side and whimpered. I said, "Yep, that's your brother of sorts. What's he doing, Mgelika?" He tilted his head to the other side and looked so concerned! HaHa. Too funny.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Cute!!


----------

